# Bought another old lathe, a Delta



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

New toy, Delta Rockwell 46-111. Came with original stand, motor, spur center, cup center, and face plate (not sure if it's original). Switch was replaced at some point. Also came with a half decent face shield and some old cheap turning tools. It's in decent condition, some light surface rust. I only ran it for 30 seconds but I didn't hear any bearing noise. The cup center is stuck, I have it soaking in PB Blaster.

I'm on the fence about keeping the stand or making a new one.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Very nice. When do you think it was manufactured?


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

Nice lathe.. I have its predecessor, the 46-110 (made in 1948). Looks like the one you got has one of those unusual tailstocks with the cam lock. What is the serial #?

Cheers,
Brad

PS: You say the cup center is stuck (in the tailstock?)? You should just be able to crank it back to disengage. Also, are you sure that's an original stand? The catalog lists the stand as optional and is cast, not sheet metal. Might be a PO addition, but still looks good.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Rick, it likes like a good find depending on the price. However, since you posted this I assume that you made a good deal. Congratulations.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

I agree. I'm sure you got a good deal. Looks to be in great shape. Nothing like a new tool to brighten up the shop. What's going on with the other one?


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

@WayneC - No idea when it was made, probably mid-70's

@MrUnix - I wasn't sure about the stand until I found it on OWWM. It was a Rockwell stand from the mid-70's. I didn't have much time to mess with the cup center last night, just squirted it and left it until this evening.

@doubleDD - The Craftsman is fine although I broke the switch 2 days ago. But I will sell it after this one is up and running. Will probably sell the Goodell Pratt too.

Price was good. I didn't steal it but it's the lowest price on a Delta lathe I've found around here. Most of them start around $350, this one was 1/3 that much.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

*@WayneC - No idea when it was made, probably mid-70's*

What's the serial number???

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Congratulation & good luck with it!

Might try little reinforcing and adding some weight to that old stand before building a new one.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

I wish I kept my old smaller Rikon lathe. But with no room there wasn't much of an option.


----------



## Minorhero (Apr 8, 2011)

I had the identical lathe even right down to the stand. This particular model was made for a number of years though I can tell right away from looking at it that yours was probably made in the late 60's to early 70's based on the rockwell badge style and the fact that the tailstock is not the cast iron model. I think its cast aluminum or pot metal? Can't remember which. I restored mine, used it a few times, but ended up getting a different lathe that had a reeves drive for speed control. If yours has the indexing pin hold on to it. Those things tend to get lost and are quite rare.

The most common modification for this lathe is to take a solid hardwoard board as long as the entire lathe and bolt the lathe through the board to the stand so the lathe is sitting on the board which is sitting on the stand. This adds a lot of rigidity and this particular model of stand really needs the extra help. If you can bolt the stand directly to the floor that is best. If not you may want to ad a wooden shelf in the base and then pile rocks or concrete bags or whatever is heavy onto the shelf to weigh the thing down.

Good luck!


----------



## Woodmaster1 (Apr 26, 2011)

I have the same one I bought at auction with a set of delta tools. Mine is yellow and black but works great for a 65.00 lathe.


----------



## johnstoneb (Jun 14, 2012)

I bought that same lathe in the early 70's that is the stand that came with it. You could also get it without the stand. It may have that switch because it came without the motor. You could get it without the motor. You supplied your own motor and wired it in yourself. I used the same switch and box on mine. At the time you could buy a motor and the lathe without motor for much less than rockwell wanted for the lathe and motor. For some reason rockwell was very proud of the motor they put on that lathe.
You gave a fair price for the lathe. $100 is about what I would sell mine for if I was going to sell. It's a good lathe the bed is rigid no flex. The stand as minor hero notes needs to be stiffened. It works pretty well when turning between centers. If I was to turn any type of bowl. the stand definietely needs stiffend and weighted down. One nice thing about that lathe you can turn a face plate on the outboard end.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

> What s the serial number???
> 
> Cheers,
> Brad
> - MrUnix


I had to go look, GK-2808. I believe that makes it 1974. I was 6 years old then.

You guys aren't joking about the stand. I bolted the lathe down and fired it up. That stand sounds like a meth head with a thunder machine. No way I could use it the way it is.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

> ... the tailstock is not the cast iron model. I think its cast aluminum or pot metal?
> - Minorhero


Weighs nothing and is shiny-ish where bare metal shows, maybe aluminum, maybe zinc! Weighs nothing.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Sweet score Rick


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Always nice to have new "playthings" in the shop. I've been selling some "stuff" around the house and saving for a new lathe. Sold a 5'X10' trailer that I dont really need anymore (since we sold the m/c last summer) and thinking about selling a few of my guns next.

Not in a big rush to jump into just anything yet. My "wish list" starts with electronic variable speed, reverse, and a minimum of 12" capacity. Trying to save as much as I can before I get serious about comparing different brands.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

I'll fix this one up and someday probably sell it. I'm going to clean house (and shop) this spring and sell off (and throw out) a whole bunch of stuff I don't need.

Clean and repainted the black pieces, and some that were bare metal. Rattle can enamel then baked in an oven for 2 hours @ 200 degrees Fahrenheit. I did 1 hour, cool down, flip, then another hour. I would have preferred gloss black but flat was all I had.










Cleaned and derusted the spindle area. Still could use a touch up, might hit the spindle with some Naval Jelly tomorrow.










Tomorrow I'll buy a can of machine grey for the lathe and stand.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Not sure if you use it on anything Rick, but that "hammered finish" that Rustoleum puts in the rattle cans looks pretty nice, and will even cover some minor blemishes.

Oh and just for what it's worth, WalMart sells the Rustoleum spray paints cheaper than HD or Lowes.


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

I would mount it to the wall as well as the floor. looks like a nice machine.


----------



## kiefer (Feb 5, 2011)

I have no idea as far as a lathe is concerned bur I am sure you will do just fine getting it to work .
One thing I know is that weight will help and a stand loaded with sand or concrete will be a great help .

Klaus


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

> Not sure if you use it on anything Rick, but that "hammered finish" that Rustoleum puts in the rattle cans looks pretty nice, and will even cover some minor blemishes.
> 
> Oh and just for what it s worth, WalMart sells the Rustoleum spray paints cheaper than HD or Lowes.
> 
> - JoeinGa


Thanks for the tip Joe. Rustoleum makes a machine grey in both dark and light shades that is supposed to be a dead ringer for Delta machines.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Rustoleum Dark Machine Gray, I expected it to be darker but it looks good.


----------

